# HDMI and progressive inputs



## k9ulan (Jun 23, 2009)

on my sanyo vizon dp42746, gave to my son, now cant get the hdmi or progressive inputs to, only tried ps 3 which works fine on my tv, hooked up an old dvd player to s-video nd it worked fine..any ideas on this tv? thanks in advance..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If the component inputs don't work, there's something terribly wrong.

What display mode is the PS3 set for (this TV may not accept a 1080p signal and 1080p will not work with component). Some TVs can be cranky about displaying 480i through HDMI.

What, other than the PS3, is your son using to generate a high definition image for the TV to display? Keep in mind that I'm not interested in hearing about the S-video or composite connected devices as you're asking about the HDMI input.

Does the TV's own tuner produce a picture?


----------



## k9ulan (Jun 23, 2009)

havent had a chance to try and hook anything up to it yet..but i had a ps3 hooked up and running on it and my direct tv hd the same day, we moved that evening and sine then all we get is no signal when ps3 hooked up,


----------

